# Anyone hear of Linda Piche of Owasso, Mi.



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I need some help. My vet has a friend that found a puppy in the Free Press. (I know, bad idea.) Anyway, she called me to ask me if I knew this breeder. I got a list of breeders from Diana from GRF and the name wasn't on it. I really think this is a bad idea but wanted to first see if any of you knew this name. I asked her if she got a website but she didn't think they had one... Thanks.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

They have a facebook page...

Classic Country Goldens | Facebook


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Classic Country Goldens | Facebook

Found this...I think this is her kennel.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Oops, double posted. Great minds think alike!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks for the information. I'll pass this on to her. I hope they have all the OFA cert. for the parents...


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

In further googling it looks like she shows her dogs but only in UKC shows. Not sure why she would only show in that venue and not in AKC, but maybe there's a reason I'm missing? Not assuming anything bad from it, but it just caught my attention.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Orthopedic Foundation for Animals

Going by one of the posts on the fb page, I'm wondering if this is one of the females.... 

*scratch that. If the last litter was Jagger and Babsy... then I think at least Jagger might be in OFA. http://www.offa.org/display.html?appnum=1368283#animal


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

She has an album of Goldendoodle puppies...I'd probably stay away, but that's just me.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cathy*

CATHY

I googled Linda Piche of Ossawa,Michigan, and found this:

SaginawOnline Classifieds: Search Results


6 matching record(s) found.
Records 1 thru 6 displayed. 


Pets & Pet Services / Dogs (Puppies) [October 26, 10] 
Golden Retriever Puppies-AKC/OFA
Now taking deposits on Golden puppies ready mid November. Dew claws removed , first shots, wormed and vet checked.Puppies come with a 2 year guarantee on hips, elbows, heart and eyes. Beautiful puppies ranging in color from light to dark golden. Males 500.00 ,females 550.00 
Sire is U.K.C. grand ch. (989)725-9793 ask for Linda

Price:$500.00
County: Shiawassee
Address: 4900 S. Ruess Rd.

Contact: Linda Piche 
Home: 19892847033
*
LINDA PICHE IS ON FACEBOOK, CLASSIC-COUNTRY GOLDEN RETS.
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Owosso-MI/Classic-Country-Goldens/107447229275394*


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I know the co-breeder on some of her dogs. If you are looking for a puppy, I'm' sure there are other litters available or upcoming.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

The puppy is for a client of my vet. My vet knows that I am a member of GRF so she asked me if I knew this breeder. I put it out to all of you for your help as I didn't recognize her name from a list I had of breeders in this area. Pointgold, in your opinion would you advise her to look for another breeder? You said you know the co-breeder. Is that good or bad?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

If the co-breeder is the person I am thinking of, I would stay away. There are a number of good breeders in Michigan that she could go with.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

cathyjobray said:


> The puppy is for a client of my vet. My vet knows that I am a member of GRF so she asked me if I knew this breeder. I put it out to all of you for your help as I didn't recognize her name from a list I had of breeders in this area. Pointgold, in your opinion would you advise her to look for another breeder? You said you know the co-breeder. Is that good or bad?


 
I'm not a fan of doodles.


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

If there's any question, I wouldn't go with her. 

I made the mistake and i've got one sick dog. Not to blame the breeder, but there's a lot that can be avoided if you choose the right breeder.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Gingerbred Golden Retriever Photos

Is this the co-breeder?


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

*Thank you*

I have passed all the information I have received to my vet. She was going to call her friend (client) and express her concern. I don't know if it will stop her from getting one of the puppies but at least she will have been warned. She doesn't have a deposit down yet so hopefully she will listen to the advise she will be receiving. 

Thanks again for all the help tonight...


----------



## Ollieenglishcream (Feb 7, 2021)

Cathy's Gunner said:


> I need some help. My vet has a friend that found a puppy in the Free Press. (I know, bad idea.) Anyway, she called me to ask me if I knew this breeder. I got a list of breeders from Diana from GRF and the name wasn't on it. I really think this is a bad idea but wanted to first see if any of you knew this name. I asked her if she got a website but she didn't think they had one... Thanks.


I have a puppy from her that is 7 months old and wonderful in every way. I found her very honest. He is an English cream golden. Very healthy. She was very honest. Took great care of her pups!


----------

